# Good day



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hit a local spot with the kiddo ended up with some nice crappies one over 12 and one just short of 14 kept ten 10" or better caught tons of fish today 

Crappies were shallow!!!


----------



## Boathead (Jul 26, 2017)

Awesome catch.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like your fishing partner had a blast.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ya13ya03 said:


> Looks like your fishing partner had a blast.


He did and damn near outfished me he got most of his on a inline spinner I got mine on tubes


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

End results


----------



## daletitan (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks like a great day and dinner.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks real good. Are those morels I'm seeing


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes they are


----------



## Boathead (Jul 26, 2017)

Morels? Mushrooms? Looks like a healthy meal.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes morel mushrooms


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Great Catchin' and better eatin', DHower08.--Tim


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Morel stuffed deer burgers with a side of grilled morels and grilled ******* tatoes tonight. Figure in a restaurant I'm eating a $50 meal right now


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

That sounds excellent. And prob cost more than 50. I gave some morels to a friend to cook up but his girlfriend has a fake condition where she is allergic to gluten. It’s a trend. So he has to use some gluten free flour for batter. Says that stuff don’t stick on anything. Feel bad bc done right there amazing. And he’s gonna cook them wrong


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes I agree gluten allergries are made up to make money . It was never a thing till all this super health food and crazy new exercise trends came along


----------



## Pomoxisaholic (Jan 16, 2015)

Where did you pick the models at......gps coordinates would be greatly appreciated. Lol


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Pomoxisaholic said:


> Where did you pick the models at......gps coordinates would be greatly appreciated. Lol


Head 428,008,124 steps north 13 steps west 256 east and 17 steps south should get you about where they are


----------



## Pomoxisaholic (Jan 16, 2015)

Lol thanks brother......


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anytime I can help I will!!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

50 more morells in 45 min last night


----------



## Pomoxisaholic (Jan 16, 2015)

Hell yeah man......thats awesome.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

How fresh did they look ? I found some yesterday that were burnt up. I was hoping we would get a few more days with the rain.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

The crappies are almost as big as you're fishing partner,lol


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Beepum19 said:


> How fresh did they look ? I found some yesterday that were burnt up. I was hoping we would get a few more days with the rain.


Fresh I have also been finding dried up ones just gotta stay at it. I think season will run through Sunday the they will be done.


bubbster said:


> The crappies are almost as big as you're fishing partner,lol


Yeah he's got a shorter torso like his dad lol. He's 6 and 4' tall . If his height would match his stockiness he could play any sport he wanted he's trying football this fall and in his second year of baseball


----------

